# last year pics(dec '06)



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

last year between mid dec and jan 10th we had strom after strom drop 1 foot or more every 3 days, this year we havent had really anything..but last year rocked..i was going thru pics and thought i would share.

my driveway(one of the piles)









'92 f-250 4x4 PS under there, it had been cleaned off a few days before.









2500 dodge ram 4x4









my driveway


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, thats a lot of snow.

Any reason you run "sideboards"/megascoops on your plow?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i ran it with no wings for a few seasons and it took so much more time without wings(having to do more passes to clean up the overflow, so 2-3 years ago i think we had the wings put on it, i couldnt be happier with them..makes things so much faster then before less passes.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great pics keep them comming. 

man i miss maine


----------

